# عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااااااااااااا



## Twin (26 أغسطس 2006)

*عندما تشعر بالأحباط والياس ...*
*عندمــا تخيب فيك كل أمالك*
*عندما يتجمهر عليك كل أعدائك ومنهم لم تجد منقذ.*
*عندما يتركك أعز أصدقائك ويبتعد عنك أقرب أقربائك ويخونك أحب أحبائك.*​ 
*عندما تصرخ ولا أحد يسمعك.*
*عندما تبكي وتصير دموعك دماء ومع ذلك لا أحد بجانبك.*
*عندما يحيط بك الغمر وتتخبط بين أمواجه.*​ 
*عندمـــــــــا*​ 



 
*لك الحل *​ 
*وهذا الحل معطى لك من فوق من السماء من الإبن المحب الفادي*
*المساوي للأب في الجوهر.*​ 
*وهــــــــــــــــــــــو...*​ 
*أغمض عينيك للحظة وأترك عقلك لينطلق*
*لا تفكر في شئ سوى الهدوء*​ 
*أجعله ينطلق **وأتركه يدخل في الأعماق *
*وأجعله يتوغل في الأفاق*​ 
*دعه ينطلق*​ 

*فهو كعقل لن ينطلق نحو أشياء غريبة *
*فهو له مركز واحد يجد فيه راحته وهو*
*الله*
*سينطلق نحوه*
*فهو خالقه هو جابله هو أصله*

*وبعدها *
*قم وأنتصب ....*
*وأرفع وجهك نحو السماء من حيث يأتي العون....*​ 
*وأخطوا خطوتك الأولى نحو الحياة الجديدة *
*لا تنظر للماضي وقسوته *​ 
*بل أنظر ....*
*لما هو قدام .....*
*حيث الراعي ورعيته سائرين نحو الحياة الأبدية.*​ 
*أصـــــــــــرخ *
*ولكن مع الفارق *
*هنا تصرخ وتنادي لكي يسمعك الراعي مع أنه في داخلك*​ 
*أما قديماً كنت تصرخ من قسوة الخطيئة وتعذيبها لك *​ 
*أصــــــــــرخ وقل له*

*الي متى يارب تنساني *
*الي متى يرتفع عدوي علي *
*الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني*
*الي متى*
*فلتنظر اليَ., فلتنتظرني., *
*فلتقبلني بين غنم رعيتك., *
*فلتضمني يا راعيَ الحبيب*
*يا أبي*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

> *الي متى
> *فلتنظر اليَ., فلتنتظرني., فلتقبلني بين غنم رعيتك., فلتضمني يا راعيَ الحبيب
> *يا أبي*


 

*موضوع جميل جدا يا امير ميرسى جدا*


----------



## amira oncy (27 أغسطس 2006)

اامير موضوعك جميل قوى مقدرش اقول غير كدة ربنا معاك ويساعدك انك تكتتب مواضيع جميلة دايما


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع رائع يا امير

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 سبتمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *عندما* تشعر بالأحباط والياس...............*وعندمــا* تخيب فيك كل أمالك.​
> *عندما* يتجمهر عليك كل أعدائك ومنهم لم تجد منقذ.​
> *وعندما* يتركك أعز أصدقائك ويبتعد عنك أقرب أقربائك ويخونك أحب أحبائك.​
> *عندما* تصرخ ولا أحد يسمعك.​
> ...


----------



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

* كل كلمكم أثر فيَ بجد*
*وخاصة كلام كيرو*
*علشان أنا زيها بالضبط*​ 
*شكراً للكل*​*صلولــــــي كتيــــــــــــــــر*​*سلام*


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عندمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


الي متى يارب تنساني الي متى يرتفع عدوي علي الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني
الي متى
فلتنظر اليَ., فلتنتظرني., فلتقبلني بين غنم رعيتك., فلتضمني يا راعيَ الحبيب
يا أبي

الموضوع اثر فيا كتيررر
بجد كلام رائع ياامير
كنت محتاجه اصلي
 واصرخ بصوتي لربنا
واقول له ياابي
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## samer12 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عندمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

 شكرا يا أمير الرب يباركك على الموضوع الجميل
 الي متى يارب تنساني الي متى يرتفع عدوي علي الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني
الي متى
فلتنظر اليَ., فلتنتظرني., فلتقبلني بين غنم رعيتك., فلتضمني يا راعيَ الحبيب
يا أبي


----------



## فادية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

موضوع رائع يا امير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

الرب يباركك اخي الحبيب

بالحقيقة ذوبت قلبي


إِنَّ أَبِي وَأُمِّي قَدْ تَرَكَانِي وَالرَّبُّ يَضُمُّنِي. 
 عَلِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ
وَاهْدِنِي فِي سَبِيل مُسْتَقِيمٍ بِسَبَبِ أَعْدَائِي.​


----------



## Tabitha (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

*أغمض عينيك للحظة وأترك عقلك لينطلق


لا تفكر في شئ سوى الهدوء*​
*موضوع رااائع جدااااا*


----------



## K A T Y (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

_*كلام جميل قوي يا امير*_​ 
_*ميرسي ليك *_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

موضوع جميييييييل جدا 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك

موضوع جاى فى وقته
الناس كلها بقت حاسه بالوحده

والاحباط والياس وان ربنا بعيد ومش شايف ولا سامع

لكنت بالعكس هو شايف وسامع وعارف وحاسس بينا

بس بيقول ادعونى وانا معاكوا كل الايام

انا موجود متقلقووووووووش

فعلا ياربى نشكرك لانك معنا داما ومش بتسيبنا رغم اننا احنا بنسيبك
الا انك دايما بتعمل حاجه تخلينا نرجعلك ونلاقى حضنك الحنين 

يارب اجذبنا وراك ونجرررى

ميرسى لمووووضوعك بجد راااااااااااائع


----------



## adel baket (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

الله ياامير على الكلمات المعزيه 
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*

موضوع جة فى وقتة فعلآ 

الف شكر يا توين

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2010)

*




عندما تشعر بالأحباط والياس...............وعندمــا تخيب فيك كل أمالك.


عندما يتجمهر عليك كل أعدائك ومنهم لم تجد منقذ.


وعندما يتركك أعز أصدقائك ويبتعد عنك أقرب أقربائك ويخونك أحب أحبائك.


عندما تصرخ ولا أحد يسمعك.


وعندما تبكي وتصير دموعك دماء ومع ذلك لا أحد بجانبك.

عندما يحيط بك الغمر وتتخبط بين أمواجه.
عندمـــــــــا.... ​


أنقر للتوسيع...


بقى احساس عادى اوى كل يوم بنلاقية المشكلة لما تتراكم كل المشاعر وكلها زى بعض وحده  فشل يائس احباط  خص زهقت من لدنيا ومش بتتكلم وبعد كل دا بتيجى مرة واحده تتعرض لموقف بتبقى مش مستحمل اى كلام وبتنفجر​* 
*



أصــــــــــرخ وقل له
الي متى يارب تنساني الي متى يرتفع عدوي علي الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني
الي متى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يمكن دا وقت الصراخ خلاص الواحد مش مستحمل *

*شكرا يا توين لكلامك وتعزياتك *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 فبراير 2010)

عندما ..... والى متى 
لكن يسوع سيبقى معنا الى الابد ممسك بيدنا ليرشدنا الى الطريق الاصح 

موضوع طيب 
شكرا لكــــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

روووووووووعه بجد يا توين
تسلم ايدك
شكرا ليك كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

ايه الجمال ده يا باشا
روووعه بجد


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

> *الي متى يارب تنساني الي متى يرتفع عدوي علي الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني
> الي متى*​



* هذا المزمور يعطينا رجاء أن نستمر فى الجهاد ولو إلى سنوات طويلة، ولا نيأس من الجهاد
بل لننسَ ما وراء ونمتد إلى ما هو قدام
ميرسى امير موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رد على: عندمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الموضوع اثر فيا كتيررر
> بجد كلام رائع ياامير
> كنت محتاجه اصلي
> واصرخ بصوتي لربنا
> ...


*ويباركك يا سريانية *
*معلش الرد جة متأخر حوالي 3 سنين  *
*بس أه رديت أنتي عارفه المشاغل ............... وصدقيني مفتقدك*
*ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة وصلواتي لأجلك*​


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رد على: عندمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*



samer12 قال:


> شكرا يا أمير الرب يباركك على الموضوع الجميل


*فينك يا سامر بقالك كتير مختفي*
*ربنا يكون معاك وترجع بالسلامة وشكراً علي مرورك الجميل ..... دائماً أنا متأخر*​


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رد على: عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا          اااااااااااا*



فادية قال:


> موضوع رائع يا امير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*شكراً يا فاديا يا أم ديفيد *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات كتييييييير مُعزية...
أشكرك أستاذى.
الرب يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2011)

*كلام رائع توين صدقنى كأنك بتوصف احساسى 

انا عارفة ان الرب مش ناسينى وهو بيأكدلى ده كل يوم وكل لحظة 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: رد على: عندمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

فى كل المحن ليس لنا الا الله


samer12 قال:


> شكرا يا أمير الرب يباركك على الموضوع الجميل
> الي متى يارب تنساني الي متى يرتفع عدوي علي الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني
> الي متى
> فلتنظر اليَ., فلتنتظرني., فلتقبلني بين غنم رعيتك., فلتضمني يا راعيَ الحبيب
> يا أبي


----------



## Slave of jesus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*الي متى أسكن في بئرأحزاني*
*الي متى*
*فلتنظر اليَ., فلتنتظرني., *
*فلتقبلني بين غنم رعيتك., *
*فلتضمني يا راعيَ الحبيب*
*يا أبي*


----------



## Slave of jesus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

كلامك جاممممممممممممممممد جدا


----------



## تـ+ـونى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

أذكر يارب عبدك وابن أمتك

شكرا للموضوع​


----------

